# Help pls, need waiting list info and advise? confused



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi 
After 3 failed ivf treatments I have been advised that egg donation is our only option, due to me having premature ovarian failure (I'm only 34 yrs old  ) 
I am going to be placed on the egg donation waiting list at  the university hospital coventry, where I had my IVF and wanted to know if there was an easy way to find out what the waiting list are for other hospitals and how long are waiting list usually ? and can you register with more than one hospital ? 
Any advise from like minded peeps on what I should do next would be greatly appreciated, as I have no idea what to expect, as I am waiting for all the information to be posted to me from my consultant. 
Many Thanks
x


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Oddy

Im sorry i have no new info for you just wanted to say Hi as in same boat as you 2 failed IVF and im with oxford,

Fingers crossed you get the answers you need as im confusedddddddddddddd

take care
sharonx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Oddy

I know how you feel, I am 25 and going through the same!

There is absolutely no pint in waiting around for the NHS, I have been on their waiting list for 5 years now! So unless you can use your own known donor I would go abroad for treatment!!

Dani x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

HI oddy
and hello again Dani and Sharon!!
Lots of people seem to be asking the same questions- it just shows how popular ED is becoming.
I was in the same boat when I first looked into it and i just did lots of research on here.
When I rang my clinic to say I had found a donor they advised us to phone the different hospitals and ask about waiting lists and for them to send you info, it takes a while and a few gos but i got some information from them.
Good luck
take care
susie


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi ya all

Thanks for more infor suzy will start to do that,

hope your  feeling good

xx


----------

